# EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM D-RGB Questions



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

I have been able to get hold of an EK-Quantum Kinetic TBE 200 D5 PWM D-RGB - Plexi (yeah I know, jammy).

I am unsure about the connections though, and I am asking for some help, as there is basically pretty much zero information on their site that I could see.




The D-RGB led is simple enough, connect that up as usual, there is even 2 pages in the manual, lol


However, there is No mention of the pump connections at all in the manual or online (that I can see anyway).




There is a 4-pin connector that only has two wires connected to it, do I am assume that is for the PWM/rpm signal to be sent to and from the pump to the MB, so needs to be connected up to a sys/pump header on the MB?


And there is a Molex connector, again with only 2 wires in it, I am presuming that is connected to a Molex power cable to actually provide power to the pump?


Lastly (sorry to be a PITA), how do you control the pumps RPM, through your MB software (smartfan5 here for myself) or is it better to use something else.


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the 300 version and I plug that 4 pin to cpu fan controller to control the pump.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I have the 300 version and I plug that 4 pin to cpu fan controller to control the pump.




I have a specified 2 sys fan/pump headers on this MB, as well as a cpu fan header, reason I said that



Am I basically right though in what I said mate? Trying to learn it here as well, thanks


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the molex connected and the 2 wire small connection in the cpu fan header to control the speed ive a different pump but think it should apply to yours. ps I control the rad fans from a splitter.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

I'm pretty sure that is how it works. The actual connections seem pretty obvious, 4 pin connector to 4-pin header, Molex Power to Molex power etc, it was just the actual logic behind it that I was wanting to confirm


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

I have the fans on the same line because the pump pulls it power from the molex so theres plenty of power for the 4 pwn fans and everything increases speed together


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> I have the fans on the same line because the pump pulls it power from the molex so theres plenty of power for the 4 pwn fans and everything increases speed together



Same line? not with you there, How are you doing that?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

the 2 pin small connector is the pwm for the pump it just tells it what speed to run at so I have a 4 way splitter to run the 4 pwm fans on my 480 rad and there all running of my same cpu fan header as the speed controller for the pump so thay all increase speed together but that's not to say you carnt put your rad fans on a diff fan header, in some cases you have to because some pumps make noise at low rpm


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> the 2 pin small connector is the pwm for the pump it just tells it what speed to run at so I have a 4 way splitter to run the 4 pwm fans on my 480 rad and there all running of my same cpu fan header as the speed controller for the pump so thay all increase speed together but that's not to say you carnt put your rad fans on a diff fan header, in some cases you have to because some pumps make noise at low rpm



Don't really see the need for that unless it's due to the power load. I presume that what I say now is the same for most MB's - I can set each Fan header to whichever temp sensor that I want. So I can have two or more diff fan headers taking their PWM signals from the same temp sensor, or even have Every fan header reading from say the cpu temp sensor.
For the extra power though, its handy


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

that would work fine, I have a shortage of fanheaders only 4 all together including the cpu and I need a fan on my vrms running a overclock with theres no air flow on my P5 that why mines setup that way   .


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> that would work fine, I have a shortage of fanheaders only 4 all together including the cpu and I need a fan on my vrms running a overclock with theres no air flow on my P5 that why mines setup that way   .



Yeah I'm lucky in that this board has 8 I think it is


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

my prime has 8 but this b450 elite is pants mate, I got it free when I preorder my 2700x im changing it soon well ive been saying that for the last 2 years but other things keep cropping up but it dos run a nice 4.2 overclock with the vrms cooled.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

get it for free is always the best price lol.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

yes that's what I thought at the time, and its run lovely while ive had it ,it the vrms what let it down I think its a 6+2 which is not good if you want to overclock.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

Depends totally on the phase sizes though, as a 6+2 could be perfectly fine, as long as they are large enough


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

on the aorus page it say nothing about how big the phases is or how many so im just guessing.https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/B450-AORUS-ELITE-rev-10/sp#sp


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

take it you've searched ?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

yes it seams its a secret  so thay must be bad , I will pop the heat sinks off one of these days and search the numbers.
 thay look the part but looks dont really mean a lot.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

[SOLVED] - B450 Aorus Elite VRM vs 2700x OC
					

Hey,  Any idea how good Gigabyte's Aorus Elite B450 vrm section is?   is it capable to work stable with 8c/16t cpu's on stock clocks? is it stable and not insanely hot on CPU OC?  This board is super cheap, and afaik quite good, but i'm worried it's not the best choice for high end / X Ryzen...




					forums.tomshardware.com
				












						Best B450 Motherboards for Zen 2 Builds in 2021 | PremiumBuilds
					

These are the best motherboards for the Ryzen 3 3200, 5 3600X, and Ryzen 7 3700X builds - covering various form factors and budgets for 2021.




					premiumbuilds.com
				





*CPU VCC**SoC VCC*ModellControllerechte
PhasenDopplerhighside
MOSFETlowside
MOSFETControllerechte
PhasenDopplerhighside
MOSFETlowside
MOSFETQuelle



B450 Aorus EliteISL95712 (4+3)4-4C10N2x 4C06N= CPU VCC3-4C10N4C06NR1










						[Übersicht] - PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste
					

PGA AM4 Mainboard VRM Liste (inkl. B450 / X470 Update)  PGA AM4 B350 / X370 / B450 / X470 VRM Liste  Hier geht's zur X570, P560, B550, A520, A420 VRM Liste von emissary42!  Unterschiedliche Versorgungsspannungen für Prozessoren auf dem Sockel AM4:  CPU VCC, die Versorgungsspannung für die...




					www.hardwareluxx.de


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

so its a 4+3 am I reading it wrong if not im even more gutted


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

IF I am reading this right the  4CION is a 46A?


			https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF
		


With 4 + 3 phase power supply design, it can easily cope with 65W TDP Ryzen processors for overclocking, while processors above 95W TPD are recommended to operate in a preset state. Manual overclocking is more difficult. 
The MOSFETs are 4C06N and 4C10N, the CPU part is arranged one by two, and the nuclear display is arranged one by one. 

I used google translate for this






						原價屋@酷！PC • 檢視主題 - 【開箱】B450 AORUS 鬧雙胞！？技嘉B450 AORUS ELITE 翼力特主機板登場！
					






					www.coolpc.com.tw
				




The CPU power supply control is Intersil ISL95712, which can support 4 + 3 phase digital power supply control.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

I havnt the foggist mate anything above a smoke signal is above me  but id bet your more likely to be right than me.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

I just went to the link on the far right of your MB section, which took me to that Chinese site and then used Google Translate on it


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

thanks for that you have gotten more info than I could but I looked when I first got it and sorta gave up. so it comfirms its Pants but I shouldn't really expected anything more for free and its sat a 4.2 all core overclock since I got it so I carnt complane. im moving up to 3000s at some point this year so if it last till ill be happy.


----------



## lorry (Feb 1, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> thanks for that you have gotten more info than I could but I looked when I first got it and sorta gave up. so it comfirms its Pants but I shouldn't really expected anything more for free and its sat a 4.2 all core overclock since I got it so I carnt complane. im moving up to 3000s at some point this year so if it last till ill be happy.



Welcome mate, I'm usually not too bad when it comes to searches, years of practise lol. The board may not now seem as good as you thought but as you say if it is holding down a 4.2 overclock then it's pretty good for a freebie.
Like you I intend to move up to a x570 board later on. The reason that i didn't right away was that back whhen I was ready to buy, the x570 boards were fresh out and there wasn't too much info on them, so I stuck with the 470, as PCI4 wasn't that appealing to me.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 1, 2020)

I was all set for a 3950+x570 and the daughter cars motor bust so I had to let her have the money I had saved, but after thinking about it it would of been over kill so im prob going to go for the 3900x 12/24 is more than enough for what I need.


----------



## Zach_01 (Feb 2, 2020)

According to this (row 130)


			https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504
		

...B450 Aorus Elite has a *4*x2 phases for Vcore plus *3* phases for Vsoc each capable of 46A. 7 true (*4+3*) and 4 virtual.
11 phases overall as we can see from @xtreemchaos screenshot.
3900X/3950X are 140A CPUs (max boost for all core) for Vcore+Vsoc (roughly 130A+10A)

According to this (row 97)





						AM4 Vcore VRM Ratings v1.4 (2019-11-07) - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				



...can handle 150A for Vcore with a good amount of airflow upon VRM.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> I was all set for a 3950+x570 and the daughter cars motor bust so I had to let her have the money I had saved, but after thinking about it it would of been over kill so im prob going to go for the 3900x 12/24 is more than enough for what I need.



I have the 3900x on the Gigabyte aorus x470 gaming 7 wifi.Very nice



Zach_01 said:


> According to this (row 130)
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1wmsTYK9Z3-jUX5LGRoFnsZYZiW1pfiDZnKCjaXyzd1o/htmlview?sle=true#gid=2112472504
> ...



Nice find !


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

hey guys I got a bit paraniod lastnight and took me overclock off just to be safe.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> hey guys I got a bit paraniod lastnight and took me overclock off just to be safe.



Doesn't look to be any way to do as you suggested @xtreemchaos . i feel it is as most have agreed - the 4-pin PWN is to send and receive the rpm signal with the MB, with the Molex providing the actual power. There are Only 2 wires in each of them


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

yes mate I took a look at another pic and seen I was not on the right path so deleted the bit, it just looked that way in the pic. I think for bleeding you just need the molex connected and it must give you full power, ive never owned or worked with that pump/res but id love to have one.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes mate I took a look at another pic and seen I was not on the right path so deleted the bit, it just looked that way in the pic. I think for bleeding you just need the molex connected and it must give you full power, ive never owned or worked with that pump/res but id love to have one.




I find it an incredible omission from EKWB to not include Anything about the connections either in the manual, in a blog, online, or even a tutorial video!
I think I will need to look up previous versions online to see if they have similar connectors and how they are connected, before I even think about using it.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

yes with ek being a top brand you would think thay would have more info to hand. I like ek kit but its a bit to pricey for me when I can get the same result mixing kit and saving quite a bit, my gpu is ekwb but I got that off ebay with backpate for £60 told you I was cheap


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes with ek being a top brand you would think thay would have more info to hand. I like ek kit but its a bit to pricey for me when I can get the same result mixing kit and saving quite a bit, my gpu is ekwb but I got that off ebay with backpate for £60 told you I was cheap




I could understand it if it was new, but it was launched back in late Nov, early dec I think, so certainly no excuse now.

I can't even seem to find a forum for them specifically, which again is somewhat odd


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

have you tried emailing EK?, there qwick at replying when thay think your buying .


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> have you tried emailing EK?, there qwick at replying when thay think your buying .



I haven't, no. Good idea, thanks

Solved it!
I was right


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

yes thats it we was  on the right track, its the same as my freezermod pump, for bleeding and full power you just need the molex power by the looks.. still have the fan header connected and the 24 pin unplugged until you have tested for leaks


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> yes thats it we was  on the right track, its the same as my freezermod pump, for bleeding and full power you just need the molex power by the looks.. still have the fan header connected and the 24 pin unplugged until you have tested for leaks



Yeah i have a spare PSU, a Cylon aerocool. 400W 80+
Wouldn't use it in a setup, but as a bleed power usage it will work just fine, means I can have everything set up and then just test using that

Easy enough to do as well as I have a 90 degree 24 pin adapter (makes the bed in all those cables a Lot neater)
It's a cooler master one


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

ive never had a leak with soft tubing in 10 years ive had one with hard tubes but that was with a dodgy fitting but its best to play safe.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

first Real setup for watercooling, so I'm Not going to be daft about things.
One of the reasons it took me So long with this build - last rig I built was around 20 years ago, so my knowledge was Way lacking, Needed to get back up to speed, so asked tons of questions, read as much as I could find and that was suggested to me, etc.

I'll be doing the same thing re this


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

ive been building gaming and astro rigs for myself and others since retiring about 10 years ago and I still know very little, the game changes so fast that's the main reason I joined this forum theres all the know how one could ever need on here but I feel like small fish in a big pond most of the time


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

i've been forced to, i have Chronic inflammatory demyelinating polyneuropathy (*CIDP*) . Means I have days where I can't walk or need crutches, cant get out of bed, etc etc.
I end up with masses of time, so watch and read as much as I can


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

sorry here that mate, I have lupus where I carnt go out in sunlight its ironic really because I study the sun im known in the Astronomy world as the indoor Astronomer im also a Imager I also suffer from word blindness as you can tell from my spelling but when life give us lemons we make batterys


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

What's the main effective treatment for that, if there is one?
For us it's IVIG, which is usually given monthly, except in the case of my Mr. Arrogant neurology consultant, whos allows it every 3 months but has currently just put me back to 4, so I'm about to get PALS involved as he hasn't even bothered to reply to my email and letters of 2 weeks ago!
I also start my weeks treatment of IVIG for 5 bloody days tomorrow, when in my previous appt he said it would be 2 days!
Oh and Prednisone is the second line of treatment for us as well.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

na at the moment theres no treatment for genetic lupus only pain killers and anti-inflammatory pills  for my joints its very rare condition it in most case ends in kidneys stop working Dialysis and the big sleep but at the mo im doing quite well. I don't like doctors there overpayed and get it wrong moretimes than there right and have no comebacks. I hope with your treatment your condition improves mate.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> na at the moment theres no treatment for genetic lupus only pain killers and anti-inflammatory pills  for my joints its very rare condition it in most case ends in kidneys stop working Dialysis and the big sleep but at the mo im doing quite well. I don't like doctors there overpayed and get it wrong moretimes than there right and have no comebacks. I hope with your treatment your condition improves mate.



oh there's never going to be any improvements, the IVIG maintains the level you are at, at best. Whereabouts in this world are you btw? I'm in the UK
I did the ambulance car service as a voluntary self employed driver for 21 years and took thousands of dialysis patients over the years


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

I live in a little village called Meidrim near Carmarthen south wales a very quiet place but with stunning night skys when it isn't cloudy, in the summer the milkyway is overhead with stunning colours because its so dark here. ive still have one kidney that works "touchwood" so havnt needed dialysis yet.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

I am somewhat jealous of your location, except that logically that would make my life even harder if I were living there, still, those views!
I am on the outskirts of Crawly, near Gatwick and it's hard enough for me to get about as it is. Luckily I have a fantastic neighbour! Not only does he give me lifts wherever I need/want to go, but has also come round to help out for the past three years with my dog, as he is diabetic and needs insulin injections twice a day!


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

crawly that's not too far from London isn't it? yes we moved here for the skys we lived in Hull before that's where the misses comes from but I worked as a forestry contractor until I retired and that took me all around the world. we have 2 jack russels a sphynx cat 2 African gray parrots and some big fish. just had the cat to the vets thismorrning with a cough but vet says hes allright just got a cold.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

It's halfway between London and Brighton and in fact the old inn/pub in the centre of town was used as a stop over for the old stage coaches that used to take people to Brighton.
Oh dear Harvey isn't long with this world I'm sure, he is 13, which a pretty respectable age for a yellow Labrador (they are now called yellow as the dog world decreed that Golden wasn't a colour!). He also has diabetic cataracts, so is nearly blind as well, has arthritis badly, etc etc.
Put it this way, his insurance is Now £165 a month and will be reviewed in May, so gawd knows what it will be then, but he is already going through £120 a month in insulin and syringes alone.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

its so sad that dogs and cats get old so qwick lassy our oldist jack is nearly blind and deaf as a doorpost I think shes 15.
misses is shouting me to go down for lunch ill be back soon speak with in a bit..


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

Enjoy mate!


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> hey guys I got a bit paraniod lastnight and took me overclock off just to be safe.



Think you will be fine with your oc.

The B450 Aorus Elite should have 4 real phases for vcore, every phase has its components twice, so 2 low side MOSFETS, 2 chokes but only 1 high side MOSFET per phase. One high side FET shouldn't be that Problem, as low side FETs have to deal with the most current load. The high side FET has max current of 46A, low side FET has max current of 69A. The PWM duty cycle determines how much load each MOSFET has to handle.
If your CPU voltage is about 1.4V and your Input voltage is 12V you can calculate the PWM duty cycle to d=1.4/12=0.12

If you have a load of max 150A each phase has to handle 150/4=37.5A, as there are 4 real phases for vcore. With the duty cycle you can then calculate the portion of load for high side and low side FETs.
The Portion for high side is: 37.5*sqrt(0.12)=12.99A, the portion for low side is: 37.5*sqrt(1-0.12)=35,18A. So the low side FETs have to handle nearly three times of load here.
As there are 2 low side FETs per Phase each low side has to handle 35.18A/2=17.59A

So the arrangement to take 2 low side FETs is good here. In the low side FETs you have mainly conduction losses in the high side switching and in both charging losses.

Assuming 1.4V vcore/350 kHz PWM switching (if the 2 values are higher, then power loss will be higher):
Total loss high side about 1.05W
Total loss low side about 1.14W

So the heatsink has to deal with about 8x1.14+4x1.05=13,32W power loss in the MOSFETs at about 150A output current to the cpu. With additional air this should be sufficient.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> Think you will be fine with your oc.
> 
> The B450 Aorus Elite should have 4 real phases for vcore, every phase has its components twice, so 2 low side MOSFETS, 2 chunks but only 1 high side MOSFET per phase. One high side FET shouldn't be that Problem, as low side FETs have to deal with the most current load. The high side FET has max current of 46A, low side FET has max current of 69A. The PWM duty cycle determines how much load each MOSFET has to handle.
> If your CPU voltage is about 1.4V and your Input voltage is 12V you can calculate the PWM duty cycle to d=1.4/12=0.12
> ...



IF I am reading this right the  4CION is a 46A?

            https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF          

With 4 + 3 phase power supply design, it can easily cope with 65W TDP Ryzen processors for overclocking, while processors above 95W TPD are recommended to operate in a preset state. Manual overclocking is more difficult. 
The MOSFETs are 4C06N and 4C10N, the CPU part is arranged one by two, and the nuclear display is arranged one by one.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

thanks Jack, that's some good info mate, I was drawing 1.335 vcore at 4.2, just to be safe im going to run it at stock for a while ive the 4.2 setting saved in the bios so ive only to reboot when I need the extra at stock I don't need the vrm fan on it stays at a nice 40c when just surfing and 60c when gaming.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

lorry said:


> IF I am reading this right the 4CION is a 46A?



That‘s right:



			https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

JackCarver said:


> That‘s right:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.onsemi.com/pub/Collateral/NTMFS4C10N-D.PDF



ta mate


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes it has 4 phases for vcore but as it has twice components per Phase it is capable to handle about as much current as 8 real phases. In Terms of heat but you are right, voltage Output would be more stable with 8 real phases and so 8 real phases are better in Terms of oc


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

so guys its not as bad as it seams, its run 18hr a day for 18months or more at 4.2 I think I run it at stock when I first got it until I moved onto a loop then notice my vrms in the high 80s then I put the fan blowing on the heatsinks and that kept them below 70c.
sorry Lorry ive seamed to of hijacked your thread a bit mate.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> so guys its not as bad as it seams, its run 18hr a day for 18months or more at 4.2 I think I run it at stock when I first got it until I moved onto a loop then notice my vrms in the high 80s then I put the fan blowing on the heatsinks and that kept them below 70c.
> sorry Lorry ive seamed to of hijacked your thread a bit mate.



No problem here mate, you got the help that you wanted, I solved my own problem. 
I see problems and concerns being addressed, all good with me.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

thanks mate, I agree I like reading posts what evolve into different threads  , it makes them more interesting. im going to see how it plays a few games at stock , if there lacking I may bumb it back up to 4.2 I think if it affects any I should think it will be the VR ones because thay hammer the cpu.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

I feel that if it was going to to affect anything then it would have shown by now surely? The fact that it hasn't to MD means that it's good as it is.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

its the frame rate, if it drops below 90fps it makes the game look crap, with me only having a 1080 it struggles a bit so I think it has something to do with threaded performance when it passes some of the work to the cpu but that's just a guess im as likely wrong as right mate.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

Ah! Now there you are way more likely to be right than I am, lol. Never having tried a VR I know zilch about them


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

its a bit different to flat games as its rendering all around instead of just in front to tell the true its way above my head to understand.


----------



## lorry (Feb 2, 2020)

Considering the prices of the parts left that |i need to get for an OL, it's going to be a Long time before i get anywhere close to using one as well


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

VR must be a nice experience, which one do you use? HTC, Valve or Oculus?


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

jack,oculus rift I got it when they first came out to play fallout4VR and skyrimVR, there getting a bit long in the tooth now prob going to move to valve headset when funds allow. theres nothing like VR it takes you from playing the game to putting you in it, its a whole new world.
Lorry, there not too much money you can pick 2hand oculus rift and touch for as little as £200 nowa days you have the pc and gpu what would run it a lot better than mine mate.


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

Fallout 4, besides Witcher 3 one of the best games I ever played. I believe, that VR is a new league of playing, the hardware is out there but unfortunately variety of games is not that much. To get it better supported I think prices must be lowered a little. Valve and HTC are really expensive, I mean that Oculus recently brought out some affordable stuff, actually designed for smartphones as I remember but you can connect it to pc via USB.

I mean that’s it:





						Meta Quest 2: Immersive All-In-One VR Headset | Meta Store
					

Shop the Meta Quest 2 all-in-one VR headset and immerse yourself within new virtual worlds. Explore everything that our second gen VR device has to offer.




					www.oculus.com


----------



## xtreemchaos (Feb 2, 2020)

agreed I love FO4, ive got mine heavly modded over 1200 hr playing, the game never ends with mods, I havnt played Witcher 3 I like the look of it its on my wish list . im it to metro exodus and doom vfr at the moment.

ive got a friend come round ill catch you both in a bit..


----------



## JackCarver (Feb 2, 2020)

Metro Exodus is one of the best looking games I ever played. But it needs a lot of GPU power. I played it in 1080p, settings all very high/high and Raytracing enabled and even my RTX 2080 has drops down to 30-40 FPS in some scenes.


----------

